# *myas newborn boys born yest*



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:mya had her boys last nite-3 of them.she was 66 days yest n i was going crazy.i hadnt eaten n slept at all in 2 1/2 days.at 7.10pm yest i decided to go downstairs n microwave a meal.checked her n she was laying on the rocker next to my bed.i was downstairs no more than 10min.went back up n all 3 were there.its a good thing.pup 1 had been taken care of.pup 2 had the sac ripped open around face w/mya eating placenta n she hadnt cleaned him yet.pup 3 still had placenta n sac wasnt ripped.he was limp,getting cooler by the second, had bubbles coming out of nose n his tongue hanging out.it took me EVERY test known to breeders to revive him thank god!!.first is seven-long hair(maybe)solid choc 2oz.next is oreo-almost solid white except for black spots on face/ear area,smooth coat 1.14oz.last is zorro-almost solid white w/2 merle spots on face/ear area,smooth coat 1.15oz theres a photo album w/pic album in correct area.good job mya!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Posts pictures when you can, so exciting. I remember when my Pom gave birth...


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Can I ask a couple of questions? You've already basically admitted in previous threads you are a back yard breeder but why on earth do you have other dogs smelling newborn puppies??

Whilst you may find the way you are breeding appropriate people will come on and see and think that's the way to do it. It's not. Not only are you risking your dam rejecting them (was she 11 months when you mated her too as from your albums she was 10 months end of July...? Maths makes her nearlly 13 months now?), the other dogs could attack them, she could attack them herself, infection could be transmitted to them! 

Your dam was over due, she shouldn't of been left ever if you needed the bathroom someone should of watched her, you got lucky she whelped with no problems but she could of died. You bitch must always come first 

I urge people whilst puppies are very cute this way of breeding is beyond wrong if you want to breed please research and do it properly.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies, and I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:n the world could blow up n i could get hit by a car crossing the street n someone mite give birth n kill their baby or the babysitter could.i hold up ur rite to have ur own opinion but most of these questions have been answered n the rest r just asinine.i wont respond to ridiculous or already answered questions-that just reeks of someone whos #1 concern is drama.i could answer these questions n comments(use common sense-people do have to go to the bathroom sometimes n i left for 5-8 minutes into the next room-when u go to work do u hire a babysitter?when u first had a pup did u starve or go to the grocery store??anyone who says theyve NEVER left a pup for even a minute b4 is a liar)god bless you......to every1 else:thank you so so much n extra pics r in the photo section.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

cangrats keep us posted on how they are doing can wait to see pics


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll probably get reprimanded for saying this, BUT... I'm not an avid poster anyway, I only here read anymore.

Your response was inappropriate. And I HATE your jumping, huge smileys, EVERY time you post (often inappropriately used as well!!!). 

:hello1:**IGNORE** on the way... if I could just figure out where/how to use it as this will be my first time!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm only going to say positive things because I want to be polite but the urge to truly speak my mind is there believe me!

I hope the new mother is okay and the pups grow up well. I won't say congrats to you but to Mya for a successful birth and healthy pups.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> checked her n she was laying on the rocker next to my bed.i was downstairs no more than 10min.went back up n all 3 were there.its a good thing.pup 1 had been taken care of.pup 2 had the sac ripped open around face w/mya eating placenta n she hadnt cleaned him yet.pup 3 still had placenta n sac wasnt ripped.he was limp,getting cooler by the second, had bubbles coming out of nose n his tongue hanging out.


Why did you leave her alone when she was in labor?

I am glad the mother is okay and the pups all survived.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice to know that you care about your pets!!

So you did breed a puppy then? Lovely. And no I would never ever leave a bitch in labour, nor would I leave the puppy for the first few weeks but then I wouldn't breed a puppy. People can keep an eye on them or do your shopping for you.

Like I said you admitted you're a back yard breeder. Your dogs shouldn't be bred but we can't stop you however breeding an 11 month old bitch is disgusting what's even
More disgusting is leaving her in labour long enough for her to have 3 puppies. Obviously you have other priorities. 

You got lucky it's sad because ethical breeders who health test, show and breed to standard and care and don't leave their bitches nor breed pups loose their dogs and pups.

I can't believe you have the audacity to boast about this breeding.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I tend to bite my tongue as well... and I actually only do that because I find the op, despite the breeding issue, to be a very nice person!! Breeding is a terribly sensitive subject and there are a lot of differing views on it. My only concern was, and I'm asking just because I want to understand, not to be mean; if the dogs being bred are NOT being shown (which I think was you who said they don't show their breeding dogs, correct me if wrong!), how can it be proven that the dogs are bettering the breed? That's really the only thing I've ever wondered. To me that's the only reason a dog should be bred... if it's improving the breed standard. And without a dog being shown, competing against others to prove they are sound, of standard, etc, the "best of the ambassadors" I am not sure how one can properly evaluate their dog. Yes anyone can learn about the standard and say confidently that their dog fits it; but without the actual comparison to others there's no way to know if your dog is truly the "best" representation. And IMO unless they are the top of the top, there's *no actual reason* to breed them. 

Also, genetic health testing. I know more about showing for Chinese Cresteds than I do for chi's admittedly; but I believe the AKC has recommendations for each breed of what specific genetic testing should be done to eliminate the spreading of common problems for each breed. This is not just having a vet do a physical exam and bloodwork and declaring it "healthy."

Those are honestly the only questions/concerns I have; and I'm not asking them to be rude because I genuinely do like you!! I just want a better understanding of a.) why you are breeding if not to improve standard (or, how you are able to evaluate that they really are the 'best examples' of the breed without comparison/showing) and b.) do you do health testing and if not, why not? And lastly, which I feel strongly about, is c.) do you only let your pups go on spay/neuter contracts? (That is what all show breeders will require of their pet (not show quality) pups. This way you know and have peace of mind that they won't end up in the wrong hands.

I do hope you will answer these; as I am not jumping to accusing you of doing anything wrong I am just honestly curious. I want a better understanding of why, if not for money, BYB's breed their dogs. I've met a lot of BYB's who are the nicest people in the world and care very much for their dogs; but they often get upset and will take any questioning as an accusation of doing something wrong so it's hard for me to talk to these people. As I've said I do like you and I love hearing about your dogs. I just am hoping to get answers from someone who is actually doing it; as anytime you ask anyone else they say "They just do it for the money," and I don't want to jump to that conclusion.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow...those are TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINY puppies! I've always heard that puppies in the 2oz range are hard to raise & often have to be tube fed. Under 2oz? Eeks...I'd be a wreck knowing I'd have to be up all night making sure these 3 babies are eating appropriately for a couple weeks! LOL I guess if they were that small could ? explain why they were born so quickly but we had 3 boys born in the 3oz range that took mom an hour to deliver and she has a large pelvis opening and I was told that was quite quick!

You were very fortunate this new baby mama has such amazing motherly instincts. I'm glad she did well & hope the babies grow to be healthy & happy & have homes that spoil (and FIX) them! 

Not that this has anything to do with it but I do find you nice HOWEVER the.... 

:hello1::hello1::hello1:I'm so sorry your dad is on his death bed!:hello1::hello1::hello1:

...way of posting is a bit inappropriate & if it was me I'd want to come pound you! :tard:


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1::hello1::hello1:LOVESMYPUPS-grow up.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1::hello1::hello1:LOVESMYPUPS-grow up.


I would like to know how this is answering any of the valid questions we are all asking you?? We are trying to understand where you are coming from and you said that you would like to not focus on drama....YOU just created drama...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

mooberry said:


> I would like to know how this is answering any of the valid questions we are all asking you?? We are trying to understand where you are coming from


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sad and ridiculous thread.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

OP

Are you a wind up? :hello1::hello1:

You bred a PUPPY!!!! do you not see a problem with that??
You left an immature maiden bitch in labour! Do you not have a problem with that?
You have other dogs near the pups! Do you not see a problem
With that?
I do not believe that 3 pups and placentas were passed within 10 mins you were making dinner, doing a poo or consulting BYB r us?:hello1::hello1:

Rather than abusing people who find your posts rather condescending why don't you answer the questions?? You said I start drama. LOL I don't I just find Your lack of ethics disgusting. And you obviously know what you have done is wrong so you ignore the Answers. I didn't even comment on the quality of your dogs compared to the standard.

I believe you're a vet tech? Surprised you weren't ever struck off! 

Unbelievable! Thank goodness some people realise what
You are doing is wrong!!!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1ersonally,i like the little 'hello' dude if u dont then oh well-if youd noticed i only do it when talking about something positive(if i did do it at an inappropriate time it was cuz of habit)-im not rude n petty enuf to whine about the minor things that go on on this forum sometimes.some people must have pretty lofty lives if all they have to worry about is some smiley faces.some people on here go after drama like a shark eating frenzy.how old r u??


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1ersonally,i like the little 'hello' dude if u dont then oh well-if youd noticed i only do it when talking about something positive(if i did do it at an inappropriate time it was cuz of habit)-im not rude n petty enuf to whine about the minor things that go on on this forum sometimes.some people must have pretty lofty lives if all they have to worry about is some smiley faces.some people on here go after drama like a shark eating frenzy.how old r u??


Actually, most of the people on this thread asked questions about your dog and her puppies. You have yet to answer one question.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am simply amazed at this whole thread.

I just have to say that I am shocked at how tiny the pups must be. I am good friends with a couple of good breeders and they work for weeks to keep tiny ones alive and those are usually at or over 2 oz and require round the clock tube feedings. Good luck with the babies it sounds like they are going to need it.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> What a sad and ridiculous thread.


You are completely right. I believe I shall take the high road and completely ignore any/all from now on.
No use getting worked up over this.


----------

